# Forum Home Renovation Demolition  cutout through single skin brick wall

## scottyb

Hi all, I have had a builders quote that seems ridiculously high to cut an entryway through a non-load bearing single skin brick wall separating a rumpus room and laundry. All I am after is a normal door-sized entry (2050 x 820) . What would be a fair price for such a job?

----------


## Bloss

> Hi all, I have had a builders quote that seems ridiculously high to cut an entryway through a non-load bearing single skin brick wall separating a rumpus room and laundry. All I am after is a normal door-sized entry (2050 x 820) . What would be a fair price for such a job?

  Are you really saying just to cut the hole or are you saying to put in the doorway? 
If you got it for under $2K in the current ACT market you'd be doing OK (2 blokes 1 day - install a lintel, cut hole, remove brickwork then frame up & remove the rubbish). Others might have a different view. High quotes for small jobs in a tight market often means they really don't need the work but if you say yes at the price they quote it'd be worth doing!

----------


## autogenous

What was the price you received and what did it entail? 
Small jobs are a bitch.  Very intensive with lots of bits.  The hire of the saw to cut the hole would be $200 alone for the day.

----------


## Bloss

> What was the price you received and what did it entail? 
> Small jobs are a bitch.  Very intensive with lots of bits.  The hire of the saw to cut the hole would be $200 alone for the day.

   :What he said:  It can take the same time to unpack and setup and then pack away for a 1 or 4 hour job as a one or two week job - and many clients don't count that. They also don't count the access that they get to the tools of the trade let alone the knowledge and experience that is brought to the job. 
Not suggesting that's the case here of course - just a contextual comment to explain why it is often hard to get small jobs done (or even quoted on - the quote time is supposed to be 'free') - if less troublesome work is available. When I get my various tradie mates to do a job for me I just tell them what needs doing, if needed they come and look and then they do it and send me a bill - they charge what's reasonable and I expect and pay the same.   :2thumbsup:  Not to say there aren't plenty of other out there working for that firm 'The Dodgy Bros"!  :Mad:

----------

